# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Porting 2.4 assets to the Alpha client (work in progress)

## Adephx

Deleted /10char

----------


## StereopwnZ

This sounds like an amazing project will have to follow. Hope you can accomplish it! TC/IP is something I really miss in D2R

----------


## Adephx

Deleted /10char

----------


## Adephx

Deleted /10char

----------

